
Gear Up for Remote Work: The Remote Worker's Home Office Equipment Guide - ericelliott
https://medium.com/javascript-scene/gear-up-for-remote-work-d93cf61300f
======
tenken
no home office equipment need not cost hundreds of dollars per item.

------
gruglife
$10,000 later, my office back up

